# Monty Roberts - February



## Winterwood (Jun 1, 2008)

Monty will be doing a few demo's in February, here are the dates

Sat Feb 7th  South View EC, Cheshire
Fri Feb 13th  The College EC, Keysoe
Sat Feb 14th  Hadlow College, Tonbridge
Friday Feb 20th  Quob EC, Southampton
Sat Feb 28th  The Hand EC, Clevedon

Go to Intelligent Horsemanship - Home or ring 01488 71300


----------

